# Error: install kde4-l10n-pt_BR



## marcelohsp (May 26, 2013)

I'm using FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE with KDE. I was trying to install the language pt-br (/usr/ports/portuguese/kde4-l10n-pt_BR), but an error occurred:

```
-- Found automoc4: /usr/local/bin/automoc4
CMake Error: Attempt to add a custom rule to output "/usr/ports/portuguese/kde4-l10n-pt_BR/work/kde-l10n-pt_BR-4.10.3/messages/kde-workspace/plasma_applet_org.gmo.rule" which already has a custom rule.
CMake Error: Attempt to add a custom rule to output "/usr/ports/portuguese/kde4-l10n-pt_BR/work/kde-l10n-pt_BR-4.10.3/messages/kde-workspace/plasma_package_org.gmo.rule" which already has a custom rule.
-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
You have changed variables that require your cache to be deleted.
Configure will be re-run and you may have to reset some variables.
The following variables have changed:
CMAKE_C_COMPILER= cc
CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER= c++

-- Generating done
CMake Warning:
  Manually-specified variables were not used by the project:

    CMAKE_C_FLAGS
    CMAKE_EXE_LINKER_FLAGS
    CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH
    KDE4_BUILD_TESTS


-- Build files have been written to: /usr/ports/portuguese/kde4-l10n-pt_BR/work/kde-l10n-pt_BR-4.10.3
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/portuguese/kde4-l10n-pt_BR.
*** [/usr/ports/portuguese/kde4-l10n-pt_BR/work/.configure_done.kde-l10n._usr_local_kde4] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/portuguese/kde4-l10n-pt_BR.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/portuguese/kde4-l10n-pt_BR.
```


----------



## theclanks (Aug 2, 2013)

*Try update your ports*

Hi Marcelo,

Try updating your ports with the commands below and try `make install` again, works for me:

`portsnap fetch update`


Luis


----------

